# Needing Info On Reese Dual Cam



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

I have the reese dual cam hitch and need the installation instructions, the dealer put hte hitch on and want to read the directions to make sure they did it right. anyone no of a link for these?

Russ


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

NAturedog2 said:


> I have the reese dual cam hitch and need the installation instructions, the dealer put hte hitch on and want to read the directions to make sure they did it right. anyone no of a link for these?
> 
> Russ


I found the directions on the etrailer website.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

How about this.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is a great link as well. it is a 4 page document that explains all including proper measruements.

instruction

Thor


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

I use 5 links that works on my set up.. You might need 5 or 6 ...Here is a link from the Dark Side might help you

RV.Net Open Roads Forum: Towing: Travel Trailer Hitch Set-up Procedure

Ken


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If you go to Reese's web site, enter in the part# for the particluar Dual Cam you have (old style vs. HP) in the search box, it will bring up a selection. You can even type in Dual Cam in the search. Select the unit you have, and you will then have access to a .PDF file for the installation instructions.

This should work for the WD hitch set up too.

Tim


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

My current set up is a Hidden hitch WD with 800# bars and a friction sway control. I just finished pulling my 32BHDSLE to Florida and back and need to upgrade the system. AT the very least I need 1000# bars since the tongue weight is well over the 800# I currently have. I think this may be a good oppurtunity to upgrade my sway control to a Reese dual cam. What do you think the possibility is of using my existing WD hitch and trunnion bars heads and replacing the bars with the Reese stlye and buying the dual cam seup ? Obviously I am looking to purchase the fewest number of new parts.

Thanks 
Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Your best bet is to contact Reese, but I believe all you need are new bars. The hitch and the cam locks are the same.

Thor


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

It looks to me like the way the bars attach to the trunnion head are unique to each manufacturer. The following product looks like you could just get it and the bars from your hitch manufacturer, providing they have the necessary curve at the end.

Reese Dual Cam

Actually, I've wondered why parts of my hitch say Draw-Tite but Reese on the cam part. Now I see I have this setup. Here's the other part of what I have:

Draw-Tite Bars

It appears that one way or another you can definitely salvage _some_ of your current hitch.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> It looks to me like the way the bars attach to the trunnion head are unique to each manufacturer. The following product looks like you could just get it and the bars from your hitch manufacturer, providing they have the necessary curve at the end.
> 
> Reese Dual Cam
> 
> ...


I wasnt able to reuse anything from my old setup. I ended up buying an entire new hitch, head, bars, chain take ups AND the dual cam setup. We just finsihed installing it in the snow and cold. Now all I have to do is make the final adjustments and I am safe again. I think I am going to wait until the weather is a little nicer before I mess with it anymore.
One thing I did notice was that I had to move the junction box on the frame up about 1/2" to clear the left side dual cam mount.

Scott


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

bigdisneydaddy said:


> My current set up is a Hidden hitch WD with 800# bars and a friction sway control. I just finished pulling my 32BHDSLE to Florida and back and need to upgrade the system.





> I wasnt able to reuse anything from my old setup. I ended up buying an entire new hitch, head, bars, chain take ups AND the dual cam setup.


Wow, if I was you I'd be pretty upset at the dealer for sending me out the door with a WD set up they should have known wasn't adequate for that large a trailer.







At a minimum they should have set you up with 1000# bars, possibly even 1200# bars. Even worse is the friction sway bar - the friction bar manufacturer's information clearly states that friction bars should not be used for trailers longer than 25-26 ft., yet dealers persist in using them on trailers as long as 35 ft. like yours







They should have set you up with the dual cam or an Equalizer from the start - seems to me you should ask them to cover the cost for the new dual cam set up.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> My current set up is a Hidden hitch WD with 800# bars and a friction sway control. I just finished pulling my 32BHDSLE to Florida and back and need to upgrade the system.





> I wasnt able to reuse anything from my old setup. I ended up buying an entire new hitch, head, bars, chain take ups AND the dual cam setup.


Wow, if I was you I'd be pretty upset at the dealer for sending me out the door with a WD set up they should have known wasn't adequate for that large a trailer.







At a minimum they should have set you up with 1000# bars, possibly even 1200# bars. Even worse is the friction sway bar - the friction bar manufacturer's information clearly states that friction bars should not be used for trailers longer than 25-26 ft., yet dealers persist in using them on trailers as long as 35 ft. like yours







They should have set you up with the dual cam or an Equalizer from the start - seems to me you should ask them to cover the cost for the new dual cam set up.
[/quote]

I would have had to buy it either way, I should have taken delivery of the unit at the store near my work, I am sure they wouldnt have let me make the mistake of reusing my old setup. As it was we signed the deal at a show and the salesman was form a different store. I knew I was on the ragged edge of having enough WD equip, live and learn, no harm done. 
Now I know more about towing than I did before, thats a good thing.

Scott


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

I wish the weather wasnt so lousy right now, I got my new dual cam installed and just need to take the trailer out and make the final adjustments.


----------

